

Ask HN: Moving British startup to the US, is an E-2 visa the best way to go? - joshryandavis

Just recently incorporated my startup via Companies House and I'm currently based in England, but I want to move the company to the US. After a quick Google search I think I should attempt to get an E-2 visa. The company hasn't turned a profit, and has no products, but we're currently working on a social network, which is currently in beta. I am just wondering if there are any other options instead of an E-2 visa and if there is even the slightest chance of me being accepted for an E-2 visa. I've read that the law doesn't set a minimum value for the company and that it only specifies that the company should not be intended for the purpose of making a living...<p>Advice?
======
shafqat
We did an L1 and it was straightforward. You need to be trading for one year
in the uk.

------
ig1
How much money are you investing in it ?

